# Deciding between 3 smokers



## Mashmaster (Apr 17, 2018)

OK I have narrowed my decision to 3 smokers.  I would love feedback.  It is mainly for my family and guests coming over.  So never more that 1 brisket or 1 pork shoulder.


Old Country Pecos $400 from academy.  Seems to be a nice size, ok build quality.  Need to modify the firebox and add tuning plates like many have suggested in the forums.  14 Ga doors 11 Ga everything else.
Lyfe Time 16x32 offset smoker $770.  Great build quality, 1/4" steel, guaranteed to not burn through or they replace it.  The guys selling it at the trailer store told me they have been selling them for many years and Lyfe Time has honored any issues that were reported.  it felt solid and looked like build quality was top notch.  worried that 16x32 is too small, is that big enough?
Lyfe Time 16x40 offset smoker $895. Again great quality.  has 2 doors vs. 1 door on the 16x32 model.  is 16x40 big enough?  Is the extra space worth the extra $125?
I am assuming I will still need to get tuning plates for the Lyfe Time main box as well.  The fire box won't need any modifications.  http://www.lyfetyme.com/pits.html


----------



## phatbac (Apr 18, 2018)

the rule of thumb in this situation is figure out how big you need and get one size bigger. Personally i would get the bigger one since you can use less of the smoker but you can't make it bigger. if you can afford the extra coin get a bigger one. The lyfe tyme smokers look nice and i personally would want the one with the vertical section too so you can do cold smoke for jerky, bacon, and fish. but the ones you have listed the two door one is the way i would go. any way you go about it be happy, you are getting a new smoker!!!

Happy Shopping,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Mashmaster (Apr 18, 2018)

Updated, I found that there is a 4th option.  A Lyfe Time smoker that is 16x40 single door offset just like the bigger one for $820.

From what I have heard about the vertical smoker section is that it is really just a warmer and takes a lot of work to smoke stuff in.  Maybe I am just hearing the bad stuff, but the vertical smoker section adds another $400 to the smoker.


----------



## Mashmaster (Apr 18, 2018)

OK, I went and bought the 16x40 Lyfe Time smoker, no vertical stack.  Friday, I transport it home and try to get it down out of my truck.  300lbs


----------

